# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  My first gecko!

## spazhime

I am picking up this lovely little one on saturday: (Image credit to Kevin Loveless on facebook) 






Possible female, not yet confirmed  :Smile:  I have 2 ball pythons, a rainbow boa, a corn snake, and a beardie already so I am good knowing reptile care, the only thing I worry about is helping her keep her tail. A little tiny bit of calcium in the food once a week hopefully should help with that  :Smile:

----------


## Ufoo9k

Congrats on the soon to be new addition  :Very Happy:  

Cresties are quite different care wise as the other reptiles you have as they are from a tropical environment and don't need as much high temperatures. 

I have to ask, how does calcium help keep the tail ? Mine was a few years old when he lost his but it was only as a defence against my cats when he decided he did not like his tank anymore.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I am aware of the care, I actually recently got a rainbow boa who also requires pretty low temps (tho still higher than a crestie) so I am getting used to 'cold' reptiles, haha.
I was told by a few keepers that mixing a tiny bit of calcium into their food can help the more skittish geckos keep their tails. And I might as well try it, just in case  :Smile:

----------


## That_One_New_Guy

We've been keeping cresties for a little while now, I never heard that they just drop their tails. That's interesting 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## CalypsobluAz

I have kept many cresties over the past 8 yrs. Cresties randomly lose their tails as a defense mechanism.. They do not grow back once lost. It just depends on the crestie, I had one that dropped his tail the minute I untaped his cup and went to put him in his enclosure (this on the day he came in via fed ex to me). Keeping calcium in for it certainly isnt going to harm him or her.. But I highly doubt it helps to keep more nervous cresties from dropping a tail. That all has to do w how nervous said crestie is at the time it drops its tail. Unfort, some are just more skittish than others. Enjoy your new little one, its beautiful!!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
This is basically gonna become a progression thread for him/her, so expect lots of pics! 
I am very excited, the smallest reptile I've owned was my corn snake as a baby, and she was 40g when I got her  :Smile:  So a 10g baby is gonna be tiny for me!

----------


## spazhime

Here she is! I adore her fired down colors

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),Herpo (01-16-2016)

----------


## Herpo

She's stunning! Such charismatic animals!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile:  She is so curious about everything!

----------


## spazhime

She is settling in very well!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),C.Marie (03-02-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She has settled in nicely  :Smile:  She has a calm demeanor (for a gecko) and is incredibly curious!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),_cristacake_ (02-16-2016),_Fraido_ (03-07-2016),Mike17 (03-06-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She is such an interactive little thing!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),ashleymarie (01-25-2016),_cristacake_ (02-16-2016),_Fraido_ (02-13-2016),Herpo (02-08-2016),Megg (01-26-2016),MysticMoon001 (01-26-2016)

----------


## ashleymarie

I love the one of her in midair. What a cutie!!!!#

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

----------


## MysticMoon001

^ I second this! What a great shot you took of her in midjump! 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  When the camera shutter stopped and I saw the playback, I was so excited! That picture was my dream picture when I first got her, and it only took me a week to get  :Smile:  It was totally an accident too!

----------

ashleymarie (01-26-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Her flames are so pretty!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Ha!  Great shots!   Fly little crestie, fly!!

----------


## spazhime

Haha thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

She's gonna shed soon!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## artgecko

Congrats on your two new geckos!
I've been keeping cresteds as my classroom pet for the last 7 years and they're great geckos.  If you feed your cresties a complete diet (repashy or pangea complete or complete with insects) you shouldn't have to supplement extra calcium.  If you feed any insects though, it is best to dust them with calcium +D3 powder.  

I lost a gecko over Christmas break due to dehydration (was too close to the heater in my reptile room and by the time I caught it, it was too late), so I recently purchased a 6 gram baby crested myself.. .I can't get good pics of them though, mine is far too jumpy.  

I've also recently gotten into gargs... I have one from a breeder now and have two waiting for shipping weather to come in. 

Good luck with your cresteds!

----------


## Hypancistrus

Looking good, OP!




> I lost a gecko over Christmas break due to dehydration (was too close to the heater in my reptile room and by the time I caught it, it was too late), so I recently purchased a 6 gram baby crested myself.. .I can't get good pics of them though, mine is far too jumpy.


I never thought of that. I have my new baby on top of my snake shelving, which is somewhat close to my heat vents in the basement, though not in its direct path. Definitely going to check temps there when I go home!! Thanks!

----------


## artgecko

I think it was more of an issue of not enough humidity in my case, but temp gunning that location would be a good idea too.  I changed things up in my room and moved the shelving unit the geckos are on as far from the heater as possible and I bought a pump mister (easier to spray more cages) and spray religiously every day.  I am also running a humidifier in the room, but am looking for a better model that will be easier to maintain.  The humidifier can't hurt my snakes... I think it will benefit all of the critters in the room.

Just make sure that you're misting fairly heavily and he should be fine.

I am looking into buying a humidity gauge for the room as well, just so I can keep an eye on things.

----------


## spazhime

I only got the one gecko  :Wink:  She just looks drastically different when fired up and fired down  :Smile:  Thank you though! Also thank you for the warning, I will definitely keep her away from the drier parts of the house as well. But she shed off that old skin last night and is looking great!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Beautiful crestie you have there! Love them so much, one day I hope to have one.  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## DellaF

She is adorable! She is so girlie looking with thoughs long eyelashes :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  Yeah I love her little eye lashes, haha. So I got a stuffed dinosaur for valentines day, and she decided she wanted to play on it  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She had some weird leg and tail things going on today  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Man I ADORE her fired up colors <3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),_Fraido_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She's got such a big personality!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Gecks are so silly  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She is still so small!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

These are probably the best pictures I have gotten of her! Especially her fired up colors

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I love seeing her climb everywhere  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I love bug day, she fires up so much!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),_Fraido_ (04-27-2016)

----------


## mlededee

Looks like she loves bug day too  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Ineed! Haha  :Smile: 
Got some nice pictures of her today, and it looks like her feet are in shed! Lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

I love the pictures of her on the branch. She looks like it's arm day in geckoland!!!

----------


## LightningPython

She is so cute!!

----------


## butterballpython

Aww, a crestie!  Aren't they great?

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  I agree, cresties are just the cutest little things <3

----------


## spazhime

So she decided she wanted to sit in the sun on my floor today, and it resulted in some amazing pics <3

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),_Fraido_ (05-22-2016),jbzapanda (10-17-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-19-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Temmie behaved very well for her first outdoor shoot!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-19-2016),_Fraido_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Temmie gained 10 grams since I first got her! She started out at 7 and is now at 17  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-10-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She manages to be both beautiful and adorable at the same time  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-10-2016),_Fraido_ (07-01-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Love her!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Very Happy:  
Today I got a really good blep picture of her, and a few others

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-10-2016),_Fraido_ (07-10-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Super cute.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Shes a goof  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-19-2016),_Fraido_ (07-19-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-19-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

So darn cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

She's super cute! She also loves water droplets  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-26-2016)

----------


## michaelatennison27

I am so excited for you! Cresties have a special place in my heart they are such great little pets :Smile: . I wish you the very best with your new baby!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  She is such a doll. She fires up incredibly dark as well!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-17-2016),_Fraido_ (10-17-2016)

----------


## Nellasaur

Nice contrast on that little lady!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Her fired up colors are my favorite for sure.
Here she is just being a goof

----------


## ReptileMomma

She is just too precious!!! 

I didn't know much about crested geckos for a very long time and didn't take the time to learn about them because they tend to be so jumpy and I am a nervous nellie--I'd be way too scared that they'd get hurt, so never envisioned myself owning one. But at one of my first ever reptile expos, I stopped by a gal selling them who happened to have hers out and let me hold her. She was an adult so even though she was still a bit flighty she was quite calm. I fell in complete love with cresties that day. Now, I'm counting down the days until November 20 when I get to pick my very own out!! I couldn't be more thrilled and your little girl is making me so super excited!!

Whether fired up or fired down, she just has some of the most gorgeous colors, I love it!!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am happy to hear you will be getting one soon as well  :Smile:  
I took her outside for some fall shots <3

----------

_Fraido_ (10-31-2016),jbzapanda (12-02-2016),ReptileMomma (10-31-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Merry Christmas!  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (12-02-2016),jbzapanda (12-02-2016),Ufoo9k (01-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Today, I discovered light boxes  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Temmie is now 31g  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I have been taking way too many pics of her as of late  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

This is my new favorite photo set of her!

----------

Nellasaur (02-13-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

_i believe i can flyyyyy_

----------


## spazhime

Got a good one in her cage today! She looks like she's a teeny dragon guarding her treasure  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-13-2017),Nellasaur (02-13-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I love her eyes! <3

----------

Nellasaur (03-06-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## Mike17

amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Her tongue matches the blanket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nellasaur

She's so photogenic!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  
I got an emu egg from a friend of mine and decided to be silly, and pose her with it. Haha

----------

Mike17 (03-08-2017),Nellasaur (03-08-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Nellasaur

"dis my egg.  it mine and i made it."
No you didn't!
"yes i did made it, i sit it so i made it."
That's a bird egg!
"....i lik my snoot."

----------


## spazhime

Temmie got upgraded into her adult enclosure! It is fully bioactive, and if all goes according to plan the golden pothos in the corner will grow fast enough to provide cover throughout the cage within the year  :Smile:  

And here are some pics of Tem fired up a bit :3

----------

_Fraido_ (03-30-2017),Nellasaur (03-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

She fell asleep in her coconut <3

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Squee! So cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## spazhime

She is a giant dork tbh  :Razz:

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Its time for Halloween ~

----------

C.Marie (03-02-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (10-23-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Had a pretty good photoshoot today!

----------

C.Marie (03-02-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She is so puppy dog tame, I swear!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## spazhime

The most interesting geck in the world  :Razz:

----------

_55fingers_ (08-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She looks like a chocolate bar  :Razz:

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## spazhime

She fired up super nice today!

----------

_Dianne_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## zina10

What a gorgeous girl you have there !!! So beautiful. But her personality and character is what makes her shine. I love when they are so personable. Those pictures of her in the coconut are absolutely hilarious. Its like she is saying, well, hello there !!! 

You have an amazing animal there !!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I quite agree, I love this girl to bits <3

----------


## spazhime

I adore when she fires up this much <3

----------

Bodie (12-09-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Ah yes, delicious burrito

----------

vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Due to dud laying complications, Temmie has passed away. I should have known something like this would  happen, she was bought from a sketchy craigslist breeder and she was never a large female. I know some people see these guys as a collection or a hobby, but all of my pets are part of my family and she will be dearly missed. She was cremated and I set the ashes in a resin sphere.

----------

